# 2013 Blue jars...2014 GREEN jars



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

Saw this on Facebook earlier today. thought I'd share! (Just call me the enabler...)
http://www.freshpreserving.com/Libraries/Homepage_and_FreshTools_Guides/1440069000_69100_Heritage_Jars_Green_Sell_Sheet.sflb.ashx


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

ROFL! I knew it! I wonder if they've been reading our boards? lol Pretty soon we'll have every color of the rainbow.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

And if you wait another 100 years, these might be collectable too!

I noticed there are only 6 per case. I wonder what they sell for.

edited: YIKES!!! $13 for 6 jars!!


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes, but I'm guessing we will be able to find the new ones cheaper later in the summer. I bought 3 "6-packs" of the blue ones for $7.99.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah, the blue ones were really high too until they went on sale. I'm not even sure I like the green ones, green is not my favorite color. But even if I do get some, I can wait until they go on sale.  The blue ones though, wow, I love them, so pretty.

It was just funny because we were all talking last year about how they might have a new color this year and how neat it would be to have all different colors, lol.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:dance::dance::dance:

I love it when I'm right!! LOL!!!!

Next year PURPLE !!! roflmao!!!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

hercsmama said:


> :dance::dance::dance:
> 
> I love it when I'm right!! LOL!!!!
> 
> Next year PURPLE !!! roflmao!!!!


Exactly what I say, and then PINK!!!!! I'll be all over the pink!!!!!!

Seriously tho, I went to a huge flea market. A woman there had canning jars in every color. I still kick myself for not putting out the $25. for a beautiful purple. I should go back next summer with her in mind, dh likes to go junking :goodjob:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

This jar, 150.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

YEAH!! I'll get some. Yes, price seems steep for canning jars....but we use them as drinking glasses so it's not as bad. I just wish the pints came in wide mouth, too


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I like the look of the green jars better.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I read the barcode on that website and find that Ace Hardware has them online for $8 a box for the pints. Sears is second with $8.78.

Not that I'd get them. They seem too much like Beanie Babies to me. You know, an artificially generated demand. I like the old ones better, but YMMV, so enjoy if it's your kind of thing!


----------



## cginpink (Jan 11, 2014)

Love the colored masons! We bought a dozen of the blue, but I'm hoping to go buy another dozen. Then I'll start buying green.

If they ever make pink, well, I may just need to sell my soul! Purple would be nice too.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, shelljo, you are being an enabler! And that price is about what the blue ones were. A treat, I used them for dehydrated veggies and herbs. Did anyone else notice they smelled really chemically when opened though? Had to wash them really well, I assume it's from the coloring.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I also vote for purple next, then pink, then maybe yellow, lol! Should we start sending in suggestions?? 

7thSwan, I'm not sure I would have trusted those at the flea market to can in. There are instructions all over the internet on how to color the jars. They're really pretty, but they're not food safe. I bet hers were like those. But wouldn't it be great if eventually they do have all colors? I'm so easy to please, lol!

Vosey, I didn't notice the jars themselves smelling bad when opened, but the plastic wrap did smell. I've noticed a few times in the last year or so that plastic wrap sometimes has a really "refinery" type smell to it, for lack of a better phrase, lol. I ordered a tote bag that came in some like that, and the smell would never go away! I finally just got rid of it because I couldn't stand the smell.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

calliemoonbeam said:


> I also vote for purple next, then pink, then maybe yellow, lol! Should we start sending in suggestions??
> 
> 7thSwan, I'm not sure I would have trusted those at the flea market to can in. There are instructions all over the internet on how to color the jars. They're really pretty, but they're not food safe. I bet hers were like those. But wouldn't it be great if eventually they do have all colors? I'm so easy to please, lol!
> 
> Vosey, I didn't notice the jars themselves smelling bad when opened, but the plastic wrap did smell. I've noticed a few times in the last year or so that plastic wrap sometimes has a really "refinery" type smell to it, for lack of a better phrase, lol. I ordered a tote bag that came in some like that, and the smell would never go away! I finally just got rid of it because I couldn't stand the smell.



THe ones at the flea market were antiques, real. I have many teal,green and blue but would like a few of the other colors (antique) I have so many canning jars, I'm able to use the old colored ones for spices and bulk foods, threads, trinkets in my work room ect..-But the fake pink ones, oh I'd make something like a light fixture out of them. How cool would that be in my pantry!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh guys, so I went on Amazon to see if they had the green ones yet, they didn't but the blue ones were down to $9 from $14.33 they were all year. So of course I bought more........

My rationale was that I've been so good this month, we've been eating out of our food storage and cleaning out the freezer so I've spent a fraction of our food budget!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

7thswan said:


> THe ones at the flea market were antiques, real. I have many teal,green and blue but would like a few of the other colors (antique) I have so many canning jars, I'm able to use the old colored ones for spices and bulk foods, threads, trinkets in my work room ect..-But the fake pink ones, oh I'd make something like a light fixture out of them. How cool would that be in my pantry!


Wow, that's great then, but probably very expensive, lol. I never knew there were any other colors besides the old blue and green ones. I'll have to look into that, love that kind of antique stuff, thanks!


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I like the colored masons for dry storage since I'm a bit of an OCD color-coding freak LOL. 

As long as we're making wish lists, I would love to see opaque white jars like the depression-era milk glass. So many things are light-sensitive, so an opaque canning jar would be awesome.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

PlicketyCat said:


> I like the colored masons for dry storage since I'm a bit of an OCD color-coding freak LOL.
> 
> As long as we're making wish lists, I would love to see opaque white jars like the depression-era milk glass. So many things are light-sensitive, so an opaque canning jar would be awesome.


oooh,like that pearl white! I'll go see if there is something like that!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

PlicketyCat said:


> I like the colored masons for dry storage since I'm a bit of an OCD color-coding freak LOL.
> 
> As long as we're making wish lists, I would love to see opaque white jars like the depression-era milk glass. So many things are light-sensitive, so an opaque canning jar would be awesome.


Here You go.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I noticed the green jars are up on Amazon and at FreshPreserving.com


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Melesine said:


> I noticed the green jars are up on Amazon and at FreshPreserving.com


Wish you hadn't posted this! :icecream: May have to treat myself.


----------



## shellybo (Nov 9, 2013)

Sams Club sells the blue pint jars for about $9.50/dz


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Holy majoly, I got an email the green jars are now available on Amazon - $20.00! I think I'll wait awhile. I don't go to Walmart and don't have any of the other stores around here often mentioned for great prices. 

Btw, anyone else notice how much the blue ones smell? Goes away with airing out and washing, but it is a little disturbing. Anyone have issues with smell or taste with storing/canning in them? I've only uses them to store smelly spices (dill and mustard seeds) and dried onions, so not sure I'd notice.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

shellybo said:


> Sams Club sells the blue pint jars for about $9.50/dz


Thanks for posting this. I saw the green regular mouth pints at Walmart a couple days ago for just under 10 dollars for 6.


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

I"d go for brown. I know - but hear me out. Like the milkglass, they'd be great for light-sensitive things. I do have an old brown quart jar - I've never seen another one like it.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Guess what? The green jars come in quarts too!!:banana:

I also just saw this, they have matching lids!!! http://www.freshpreservingstore.com/all-products/lids/2038/ :banana:


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

Ok I couldn't help myself, the price was below 10 dollars for the blue pints on Amazon so I bought a box. I really don't need them but what the heck. I'm not sure what I'm going to put in them though. I'll make sure to air them out before using.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't know what it is about jars but I just love them...especially if it's colored glass. 

I have a bunch of those antique blue canning jars, too. The ones with the zinc lids. I keep dried beans and such in them. 

Michael's has these heritage jars now, too! Seems like a good use of one of those 40% off coupons!


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I finally got my blue pint jars, they are so much prettier out of the box. I'm leaving the lids off to air them out. I like them so much I think I'm going to pick up a couple more boxes, I saw more at the local market a few days ago. I don't think I even have any pint regular mouth jars, I always buy wide mouth except for jelly jars.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I bought a dozen blue ones at the grocery store $7 for 6 jars. The green ones will be my xmas glasses!!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I was at Wallyworld yesterday. The have a company making Plastic canning jar look alike Jars, drinking glasses and pitchers. You can get lids and straws. Perfect for those with Children,poolside ect...


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

If anyone uses the colored jars to can in I would be very interested to know how the finished product looks.

When Saran Wrap came out with colored wrap I bought the green wrap thinking it would be pretty and look cool, but when I covered a platter of ham with it it made the meat look like it had gone bad. I never bought any more of the covered wrap.

It seems like colored jars would do the same thing: pickles might look fine in a green jar, but chicken, tomatoes, potatoes, etc. would not look right. Blue would not be any better.

Anyone with the colored jars willing to test them and let us know?

Thanks,
SBJ


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Ya know, I like the idea of them coming back with the blueies. But I still wonder about the contents of the pigment. The old jars had the specific chemical pigment which helped keep out ultraviolet light which in turn helps to keep food fresh longer. Do the new ones do the same? That's my criteria for buying them.


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

Last summer I canned corn in my blue jars. I think they are very pretty. On the other hand, the only time I see them is when I get something out of the canning pantry!


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I found quart size green jars at my Walmart last week and picked up a case. I think they were 11 dollars?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I believe your right on the price. 
I found the qt. ones as well as the pint ones, and got a case of each. I refused to actually look at the price.....:huh:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

ACE has the pints on sale this weekend. I now have a dozen GREEN drinking glasses!!


----------

